# [INSTALLATEUR] Gentoo

## technick

Bonjour, un petit mot pour raler  :Wink: 

A la sortie de vista j'ai decidé de passer sous Linux, trop de chose ne me convenaient pas, 

Gentoo s'est imposé comme une evidence, je suis developpeur passionné at home et responsable informatique d'une PME la journée. Dernièrement, suite au probleme de trop sur ma gentoo, pas un truc grave, mais encore un truc à y passer un weekend pour rien, j'ai decidé de tester Ubuntu.... J'ai été très frustré de la non possibilité de parametrage mais j'ai décidé de tenir... pour voir.... Lors d'une mise a jour xorg par le systeme fiable (sic) de mise a jour, Ubuntu n'a pas redemarré $^ù$^ù !!! Bon si j'ai les meme problemes sous Ubuntu autant rester sous Gentoo ! Entre temps, quitte à reformater mon disque, j'y ai installé un Windows Seven pour voir. Très très très agréablement surpris, rapide, aucun plantage, que du bonheur ! Bon, toute bonne chose ayant une fin je telecharge la dernière Live de Gentoo un Samedi en début d'après midi avec dans l'idée de finir avant le dimanche soir (un autre weekend passionnant dans une vie). Ou est l'installateur ? Je vais y passer 5 jours comme au bon vieux temps sous shell ? Je recherche sur le net et tombe devant la realité : je dois repartir du mini systeme ! Mouais... et bien finalement, j'ai recupéré les données de mon dique "/home" et je suis resté sous Seven. Depuis j'ai oublié les problemes quotidiens, aucun plantage, tout tourne...

Voilà, fin de mon experience sous Gentoo et sous Linux en regle generale, je garde bien sur mes serveurs Web/FTP sous linux mais en ce qui me concerne fini pour mon poste de travail (le HTPC etait déjà passe sous Windows/Mediaportal). Tout le monde n'a pas envie de passer 5 jours à installer son systeme et une installation meme simpliste est amha le minimum requis pour inciter un utilisateur à tester son systeme.

Amicalement,

Technick

----------

## kernelsensei

Tout ça pour dire ?

Qu'il faut un système d'installation graphique pour gentoo ? 

Si quelqu'un veut une distro avec installation graphique, gentoo n'est pas faite pour lui, c'est tout ! (il y a  bien un système graphique, mais bon, voilà quoi...)

----------

## kwenspc

oh le topic qui sert rien! ^^'

----------

## technick

Si vous ne comprenez pas ce que je veux dire, c'est que Gentoo est donc morte à moyen terme.  La signature de kernelsensei en dit long sur la fiereté d'etre le seul a comprendre certaines choses (inutiles). Le but est donc de compliquer la tache de celui qui s'y interresse ?

Bonne continuité à vous dans vos problemes quotidiens, passer ma vie à maitriser de stupides problemes ne m'interresse pas...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est avec un installeur que Gentoo serait morte, jamais un installeur de pourra prendre en compte toutes les possibilités que Gentoo propose. Morte a moyen terme, LOL depuis le temps qu'on entend ça et pour l'instant j'ai plutôt l'impression que cette méthode d'installation tend à être copié (Arch)

Si tu veux un installeur regarde du coté de fedora et va chercher bonheur.

----------

## Pixys

 *technick wrote:*   

> Si vous ne comprenez pas ce que je veux dire, c'est que Gentoo est donc morte à moyen terme.  La signature de kernelsensei en dit long sur la fiereté d'etre le seul a comprendre certaines choses (inutiles). Le but est donc de compliquer la tache de celui qui s'y interresse ?
> 
> Bonne continuité à vous dans vos problemes quotidiens, passer ma vie à maitriser de stupides problemes ne m'interresse pas...

 

Ben non, désolé, moi je comprends pas non plus (pourtant j'ai fait des études et je dois pas être le seul).

Ici, c'est la liberté, certains n'ont jamais réinstallé leur OS et ont toujours su résoudre les problèmes ; effectivement, ça peut prendre du temps et tout le monde n'en a pas, ça se conçoit. Maintenant quant à dire que Gentoo est morte à moyen terme, je trouve que tu t'avances un peu beaucoup : j'ose espérer que ce n'est pas ton activité professionnelle qui te permet de dire ça (sans critique aucune de ton boulot) ni le peu de temps que tu as passé sous Gentoo...

Avoir une opinion c'est bien, être capable de la défendre avec des arguments recevables c'est mieux. Tout ce que tu nous proposes dans ton post c'est un point de vue personnel qui n'est soutenu par aucune argumentation et qui, a priori, va à l'encontre de l'opinion des gens gens qui fréquentent ce forum. Chez nous, ça porte un nom, ça s'appelle un troll...

@+Last edited by Pixys on Wed Dec 16, 2009 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *technick wrote:*   

> Bonne continuité à vous dans vos problemes quotidiens, passer ma vie à maitriser de stupides problemes ne m'interresse pas...

 

ça s'appelle la liberté: libre à nous d'installer un OS sans installeur, libre à nous de regler des problèmes (ou non).

Libre à moi de penser que ton topic sert seulement à te défouler par pure frustration.

----------

## ppg

il est clair que si on n'a pas de temps à consacrer à s'occuper de son système gentoo n'est pas le meilleur choix, cependant il existe beaucoup d'autres distributions ; en cherchant un peu on peut tomber sur quelques compromis : sabayon par exemple  propose un gestion des paquets avec portage et entropy, de plus elle dispose d'un installeur graphique.

c'est vrai qu'un installeur graphique pourrait avoir son utilité ; mais venir pousser un coup de geule par ce que ubuntu et gentoo ne te convienne pas out over the box, c'est pas très constructif et ça ne fera pas avancer le schmilblick.

----------

## Fenril

Dites, suis-je le seul à ne pas sans arrêt bidouiller et d'avoir une gentoo à 200% opérationnelle ? Son post m'a mis un léger doute, mais un très très très très léger...

----------

## guilc

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Dites, suis-je le seul à ne pas sans arrêt bidouiller et d'avoir une gentoo à 200% opérationnelle ? Son post m'a mis un léger doute, mais un très très très très léger...

 

Bah je sais pas... Je bidouille plus grand chose maintenant, grand maxi 30s tous les jours le temps de emerge --sync && emerge -auND @world, sinon, ça tourne comme un horloge... pourtant, ~x86 inside. Et en dehors de ça, je bosse pleinement avec (mon PC de boulot est aussi sous gentoo, pas que le PC perso. Et le boulot c'est critique, c'est maintenant ma propre société  :Twisted Evil:  )

Bref, pareil que toi !

Après, les défauts d'interface chaise/clavier, on n'y peut pas grand chose  :Razz: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *technick wrote:*   

> Bonne continuité à vous dans vos problemes quotidiens, passer ma vie à maitriser de stupides problemes ne m'interresse pas...

 

Si les autres n'avais pas maitrisés de "stupides problèmes" informatiques tu n'aurais pas d'OS même pas ton petit seven qui est "tros génial" .... J'espère que tu ne développes pas de stupides softs et que c'est tjrs au top avec installeur of course ...

Tu es mal tombé sur le forum gentoo, on ne veux pas d'installeur et tous les anciens t'install une gentoo très rapidement ! 

Moi, je soutiens l'informatique open source, l'informatique ne doit pas être l'apanage des groupes proprios  qui te font payer un framework pour coder ... Je ne vais pas te faire de leçon mais t'en mieux pour toi qui peux te payer ou cracker un seven et tous les softs proprios qui vont avec mais ce n'est pas l'idée que je me fait de l'informatique.

----------

## kernelsensei

Chacun est libre de choisir sa distribution, si il te faut un système d'installation graphique, gentoo n'est pas faite pour toi.

L'installation graphique n'aurait selon moi aucun sens pour gentoo. Cette distribution a un but didactique, dès l'installation. Demander un installateur graphique pour gentoo, c'est comme demander un installateur graphique pour LFS...

Il y a plein de systèmes qui proposent une installation avec une interface où il suffit de cliquer sur "suivant", tu peux même aller sous windows si ça te plaît. Le meilleur système c'est celui qui te convient.

----------

## boozo

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Fenril wrote:*   Dites, suis-je le seul à ne pas sans arrêt bidouiller et d'avoir une gentoo à 200% opérationnelle ? Son post m'a mis un léger doute, mais un très très très très léger... 
> 
> Bah je sais pas... Je bidouille plus grand chose maintenant, grand maxi 30s tous les jours le temps de emerge --sync && emerge -auND @world, sinon, ça tourne comme un horloge... pourtant, ~x86 inside. Et en dehors de ça, je bosse pleinement avec (mon PC de boulot est aussi sous gentoo, pas que le PC perso. Et le boulot c'est critique, c'est maintenant ma propre société  )
> 
> Bref, pareil que toi !
> ...

 

idem... perso, taf, parents... et 99.90% du temps quand j'ai une cagade c'est moi qui ai mer** !  Et pour gagner les pouillèmes qui trainent y'a rien à faire c'est entropique - on ne lutte pas contre les lois de la thermodynamique   :Laughing: 

Après gui ou pas : avoir un desktop gentoo up en ~30h c'est pas gagné - par principe - et même en sachant s'y prendre (quoique peut-être avec vos quad ? sait pas mais je viens de voir arriver cette semaine la montée de version de kde *gasp!* pour la vieille babasse de mes parents qui s'y ait déjà collé il y a quelques semaines... céléron 2Ghz 756Mo... j'en ai pour 5 jours de chauffe  :Laughing:  )

----------

## guilc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Après gui ou pas : avoir un desktop gentoo up en ~30h c'est pas gagné - par principe - et même en sachant s'y prendre (quoique peut-être avec vos quad ?

 

Sisi, maintenant, avec un quad, c'est bouclé en une douzaine d'heures maxi.

Ceci dit, y a moyen de pas réinstaller sur une nouvelle install, ça va tellement plus vite ! Perso, ma dernière install date de... 2004. Depuis, c'est copie de disque dur + reconfig kernel, et basta => un nouveau PC fonctionnel en un petit 1/4 d'heure  :Smile: 

[edit] putain, et c'est là qu'on se rend compte d'un coup, qu'on est un vieux dino de la gentoo, avec des installs tellement rassies depuis les années que ça tourne (et pourtant tellement fonctionnelles   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Pixys

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Après gui ou pas : avoir un desktop gentoo up en ~30h c'est pas gagné - par principe - et même en sachant s'y prendre (quoique peut-être avec vos quad ? sait pas mais je viens de voir arriver cette semaine la montée de version de kde *gasp!* pour la vieille babasse de mes parents qui s'y ait déjà collé il y a quelques semaines... céléron 2Ghz 756Mo... j'en ai pour 5 jours de chauffe  )

 

En 30h ça se tire avec un quad et le tmpfs en ram.

l'inconvénient, c'est que ça chauffe la pièce moins longtemps. On peut pas tout avoir.

----------

## boozo

ha oué quand même !  :Shocked:   bon je le note mais je suis d'accords je suis pas au point question install - j'en fait une par machine que je monte et je les changes pas tous les 4 matins donc... /me fait partie du club des dinosaures.

----------

## Fenril

guilc et boozo : donc on est d'accord  :Wink: 

Même s'il est vrai que j'ai passé du temps à l'install, maintenant, il n'y a pas plus de travail que dans tout autre distribution. Emerge update roulez and enjoy !

----------

## boozo

En fait... c'est une distribution de flemmards   :Razz: 

Côté bilan énergétique, je sais pas si on aura la pastille sur la papier mais bon çà dépend d'où on prend le bout de la chaîne hein ?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Ma première install date pourtant d'octobre 2004, et elle est toujours fonctionnelle   :Wink: 

Je ne vois pas le problème à utiliser l'installeur mini en ligne de commande.

Et si t'es pas trop manchot, en lisant la doc, en 2 jours tu as un desktop opérationnel   :Laughing: 

Je maintiens at home 1 server et 2 postes client + les 2 desktop de mes 2 frangines par ssh sans trop de soucis.

Emerge -upD world + read doc est suffisant.

Après seven , tu pourras de nouveau payer une licence de plus a MS.   :Wink: 

----------

## gregool

en commençant le post par, "je suis developpeur passionné at home et responsable informatique d'une PME la journée." je pensais qu'il allait dire, il n'y a pas d'installateur je vais en coder un, eh ben non, c'est plutot un passionné qui dit yen a pas je m'en vais   :Laughing:  la rigolade

sinon ya des scripts d'installation j'ai vu, mais j'ai jamais testé.

----------

## Pixys

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> guilc et boozo : donc on est d'accord 
> 
> Même s'il est vrai que j'ai passé du temps à l'install, maintenant, il n'y a pas plus de travail que dans tout autre distribution. Emerge update roulez and enjoy !

 

Pour être tout à fait honnête il faut quand même dire que de temps en temps, une mise à jour et/ou un etc-update un peu rapide casse(nt) quelques trucs... ; ça relève du "problème clavier/chaise". 

Pour faire une analogie avec windows, on pourrait dire que de temps en temps, il y a un virus, inconnu de l'antivirus, qui vient foutre la merde et il faut parfois tout réinstaller. Je ne parle pas non plus du fait qu'au fil du temps, windows a tendance à perdre la vélocité légendaire au-quelle on a droit juste après une installation...

----------

## Mickael

frustré par ton échec, tu rejettes la faute sur le système? curieux, comme approche. C'est aberrant de que l'on puisse penser et croire que le système se doit de réfléchir à la place d'une intelligence biologique.... C'est pourtant pas compliquer de lire un manuel, tous les petits points sont dessinés, il te suffit de les relier entre eux.

----------

## gglaboussole

A mon avis Gentoo ne sera jamais une distribution grand public, ce n'est pas son but.

Ce n'est pas l'offre qui manque si l'on veut un Linux fiable et facile.

L'intérêt de Gentoo c'est la personnalisation et l'apprentissage. (et la qualité du forum   :Wink:  )

Elle offre un intérêt didactique majeur, je ne sais pas grand chose mais tout ce que je sais je l'ai appris grâce à gentoo, aux problèmes que soulève son administration et les recherches qu'il faut mener pour les corriger.

Travailler avec Gentoo ? Je ne sais pas si je le conseillerai effectivement, en tous cas pas en ~..

Mais pour les vrais passionnés qui veulent maîtriser, comprendre ce qui se passe sur leur machine et optimiser leur système à leur usage c'est un must un peu plus accessible qu'un LFS ou qu'une Slackware...

Je ne comprends pas ton post, tu as évidemment le droit d'avoir un avis mais l'exposé ici de cette manière c'est un peu de la provocation... Qu'est ce que tu veux que l'on te répondent ? Ce n'est pas un SAV ici.. 

Oui tu fais bien de quitter Gentoo si elle ne te conviens pas

----------

## boozo

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Travailler avec Gentoo ? Je ne sais pas si je le conseillerai effectivement, en tous cas pas en ~..
> 
> (snip)

 

Au contraire, c'est une franche réussite avec personnellement (bon ok je suis en stable avec un peu de mix çà et là et je prépare mes updates avant pour éviter les soucis potentiels   :Wink:  ). Le volume des ports et les solts pour tester les montées de versions tout en gardant un système fonctionnel ne sont pas étrangers à cela. Très sincèrement, qu'on soit dev ou plus orienté fonctionnel like me c'est bien mieux que ce que j'ai pu vivre sous d'autres distribs - reste l(es)'éternel(s) problème(s) de l'interopérabilité pour les échanges bureautiques ou le travail collaboratif i.e. mais là, sauf outils de démat je en vois pas beaucoup de solutions tant qu'il n'y aura pas de normes ouvertes digne de ce nom   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ha justement sur cette question, que pensez-vous de de la version "Go-oo" d'Oog ? l'avez vous testée ? Je ne suis pas vraiment dans leur trip mais est-ce vraiment mieux niveau compatibilité avec la suite ms ?

----------

## kwenspc

De même que boozo, j'utilise Gentoo à depuis 6 ans et demi @home comme @work. Ça n'a jamais posé aucun problème puisque je fait toujours le choix de travailler autour de Linux/BSD, j'ai jamais été tenté de bosser pour du 100%proprio non-nux/bsd.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ha justement sur cette question, que pensez-vous de de la version "Go-oo" d'Oog ? l'avez vous testée ? Je ne suis pas vraiment dans leur trip mais est-ce vraiment mieux niveau compatibilité avec la suite ms ?

 

Si tu compiles openoffice au lieu d'utiliser la version bin alors tu ulises déjà go-oo : cf leur site : http://go-oo.org/download/

et :

```

grep go openoffice-3.1.1.ebuild

DEVPATH=http://download.go-oo.org/${PATCHLEVEL}/${MST}

                ftp://ftp.devall.hu/kami/go-oo//Sun_ODF_Template_Pack_hu.oxt )

        http://download.go-oo.org/${PATCHLEVEL}/ooo-build-${MY_PV}.tar.gz

        http://download.go-oo.org/SRC680/extras-3.tar.bz2

        http://download.go-oo.org/SRC680/biblio.tar.bz2

        http://download.go-oo.org/SRC680/lp_solve_5.5.0.12_source.tar.gz

        http://download.go-oo.org/DEV300/scsolver.2008-10-30.tar.bz2

        http://download.go-oo.org/DEV300/ooo_oxygen_images-2009-06-17.tar.gz

        http://download.go-oo.org/SRC680/libwps-0.1.2.tar.gz

        http://download.go-oo.org/SRC680/libwpg-0.1.3.tar.gz" 

```

----------

## boozo

bon ben j'ai encore un train de retard   :Embarassed:   alors justement vu que je suis en -bin depuis qu'elles existent - vu l'âge avancé de mes machines - je ne sais plus trop les différences qu'il y a entres-elles ? je ne parle pas de l'ergonomie ou de l'intégration desktop hein ? çà je m'en tamponne un peu... mais il n'y en a sans doute pas si c'est la même branche de développement sauf à prendre le cvs ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Vu l'usage que je fais d'OO je ne connnais pas les différences entre le bin et le source, mais OO à compiler sur une vielle machine c'est l'horreur..(moi ça va je mets 12 min avec mon core i7 alors je me suis pas trop posé de questions..)

----------

## boozo

Bon ça va pas n'en jetez plus ! Pas besoin de me faire un dessein (même en perspective) je sais bien ce qui me reste à faire...   :Laughing: 

Alors pour cause de sarcasmes (oui oui j'en ai vu au fond qui rigolaient) et vu que je suis également un tanche en hardware : vous vous y collerez tous en avant-vente le moment venu pour la peine na !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Allez c'est bientôt Noel.. fais toi plaisir...  :Laughing: 

J'en profite pour souhaiter de Joyeuses Fêtes à tous   :Wink: 

Edit : C'est le bon sujet pour faire ça après tout, il est polémique à souhait alors tout le monde va y passer.. (En fait c'était une bonne idée technick) Un peu de légereté dans ce monde de trolls..

----------

## boozo

oué reste juste à convaincre ma belette qu'il va falloir investir ~1500€ dans l'affaire et là c'est pas gagné   :Laughing: 

Bon, je peux toujours avancer l'argument - qu'elle qualifiera innévitablement de fallacieux - que je pourrai ensuite grâce à cet investissement raisonné, diviser par 16 mes temps de compil (preuve à l'appui de vos posts) et donc, que je passerai 16x moins de temps devant l'écran et que serai ainsi 16x plus disponible pour elle ! Et qu'en plus avec çà on va également diviser par 16 la facture EDF et qu'on sera plus "bio" ! ...je pense pas que çà va passer   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Fenril

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   
> 
> Ha justement sur cette question, que pensez-vous de de la version "Go-oo" d'Oog ? l'avez vous testée ? Je ne suis pas vraiment dans leur trip mais est-ce vraiment mieux niveau compatibilité avec la suite ms ? 
> 
> Si tu compiles openoffice au lieu d'utiliser la version bin alors tu ulises déjà go-oo : cf leur site : http://go-oo.org/download/
> ...

 

Très intéressant ça. Donc si je crois ce qui est dit par les auteurs de Go-OO et par déduction, il y a une différence de fonctionnalités entre la version source et la version précompilée, en tout cas sur Gentoo. Alors pourquoi cela n'est-il pas précisé dans Portage ? Pourquoi ne pas avoir choisi aussi une version précompilée de Go-OO ?

----------

## geekounet

Pour moi la différence quand je le compilais sous Gentoo, c'était de pouvoir virer toute la partie Java, ça fait un gros gain niveau conso de ram et vitesse de lancement.  :Smile:  Pis je sais pas pourquoi, l'interface prennait bien mon thème GTK+/Qt3 avec la version compilée, alors que la précompilée ne voulait pas. Donc pour pas que ça me pique trop les yeux, je compilais.

Enfin bon, de toute façon, LaTeX > *  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Avec toutes les distrib qui existe dans ce bas monde, je ne pense pas qu'il faille un installateur pour que Gentoo ne meure pas XD

Par contre il est vrai que Seven c'est pas mal du tout... c'est juste pas le meme tarif non plus   :Laughing:  (au boulot j'suis powered par l'Action Pack donc ca va   :Laughing:  )

Mais je reste hyper content d'avoir ma Gentoo ~amd64 @home   :Twisted Evil:  , pas de soucis de virus à la noix, facile à mettre à jour, bref... joie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fenril

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pour moi la différence quand je le compilais sous Gentoo, c'était de pouvoir virer toute la partie Java, ça fait un gros gain niveau conso de ram et vitesse de lancement.  Pis je sais pas pourquoi, l'interface prennait bien mon thème GTK+/Qt3 avec la version compilée, alors que la précompilée ne voulait pas. Donc pour pas que ça me pique trop les yeux, je compilais.
> 
> Enfin bon, de toute façon, LaTeX > * 

 

Je crois que Java n'est pas obligatoire pour utiliser OpenOffice.org.

----------

## boozo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Enfin bon, de toute façon, LaTeX > * 

 

Oui bon ok mais alors dans le monde réel cad hors labos de facs et encore math/physique à 95%, c'est pas des plus courant j'te ferais remarquer   :Laughing: 

Enfin toi à la vitesse où tu vas et si tu n'y fait rien contre, je te fiche mon billet que tu vas finir en vieux nerds sans t'en rendre compte un de ces jours   :Razz: 

----------

## Bio

Ouhh le beau Troll.

 *technick wrote:*   

> je suis developpeur passionné at home et responsable informatique d'une PME la journée

 

Franchement on aurait pu croire que c'était bien parti, mais l'évidence s'impose rapidement, tu n'es peut-être pas si passionné que ça. Ce qui en soit n'est pas une tare, y a plein de gens qui ne sont pas passionnés d'info (grand bien leur fasse), Windows est fait pour eux...

Pour ma part je suis architecte IT et si je devais appliquer ton raisonnement à mon quotidien je ne pense pas que je ferai long feu dans mon job. Par exemple je viens de passer ces 2 derniers jours à régler des problèmes de transactions d'une appli Java. J'ai eu plein de soucis car cette appli utilisait les dernières technologies Java 5 (JPA, hibernate, spring, injections des transactions par AOP...) Alors 2 solutions : j'aurais pu faire comme toi et baisser les bras, revenir à une solution anté-diluvienne en full JDBC (getConnection().commit()) ou alors, comme je l'ai fait, relever les manches et me plonger dans le problème.

C'est justement parce que les gens cherchent trop la facilité (et l'installateur graphique) que je me retrouve dans ma boite avec des serveurs Win2003 + MS SQL qu'il faut rebooter toutes les semaines pour mise à jour. Sympa pour assurer la maintenance des applis en production.

----------

## technick

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Ouhh le beau Troll.
> 
> Pour ma part je suis architecte IT et si je devais appliquer ton raisonnement à mon quotidien je ne pense pas que je ferai long feu dans mon job. 

 

Tu verra qu'en prenant des responsabilités, tu delegera les problemes techniques à celui qui n'a pas encore compris ce qu'est la vie  :Wink: 

Bon, et bien j'ai tout entendu, j'aime bien la remarque qui dit que ce forum n'est pas un SAV, à par mon post tout n'est que questions techniques ! Je ne demordrais pas mais il est vrai qu'il faut un peut de recul pour se rendre compte des choses. Le but d'un forum de passionnés est de se conforter dans l'idée qu'on a raison et donc qu'on est le meilleur des meilleurs des meilleurs (me rapelle quelque chose ça...). Penser qu'il est indispensable au novice de passer 1 semaine à comprendre (à recopier surtout) des lignes de commande pour enfin faire partie de ce que l'on croit etre l'elite n'a pas de sens. Un systeme bureautique se doit d'être orienté utilisateur, si il ne l'est pas, il n'a pas de raison d'être. Si la concurence en est ou elle en est c'est bien qu'il y a une raison (et je ne parle pas d'Active directory et autres joyeusetés).

----------

## kernelsensei

Ta réponse me donne l'impression que tu n'as pas compris ce que les membres de ce forums voulaient dire. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta vision d'un forum de "passionnés". Je suis d'accord quand tu dis qu'un système bureautique doit être orienté utilisateur. Je ne vois pas où quelqu'un a dit le contraire...

----------

## kwenspc

 *technick wrote:*   

> Un systeme bureautique se doit d'être orienté utilisateur, si il ne l'est pas, il n'a pas de raison d'être.

 

Ça tombe bien, Gentoo cherche pas à être un système bureautique  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut les élitistes,

Je crois que tout est dit , je suis d'ailleurs etonné que le post ne soit pas cloturé.

Je peux comprendre la frustration , je viens de perdre 2 Tera de données a cause d'une commande 

loupée ( qui dit mieux ? ^^ ) et entre les mises a jour foireuses et certains ebuilds qu'on doit modifer

parfois , y a des jours ou Gentoo me gonfle.

Ceci dit comme beaucoup l'on dit , le plus gros bug est au niveau de l'interface chaise - clavier et cela reste un systeme genial pour apprendre.Gentoo est une distribution ni trop geek , ni pas assez. Un bon compromis , il me semble.

Entre les differents How To , les docs en ligne et le systeme lui meme, on a la chance d'aborder des choses

qui pourraient nous etre bien plus obscures.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Penser qu'il est indispensable au novice de passer 1 semaine à comprendre (à recopier surtout) des lignes de commande pour enfin faire partie de ce que l'on croit etre l'elite
> 
> 

 

Non , c'est pas le but, c'est juste pour casser la methode ouine ouine (aiiiiddeeezzzzz moiiii ! )

Cela apprends a lire, et a chercher si le coeur t'en dit.Si tu ne fais pas ca , ca risque de ne pas coller.

Apres quelques temps , tout s'eclaircit , et a partir de la , tu sais pourquoi tu as choisi ce systeme.

Maintenant , il faut etre quand meme un minimum interessé par l'informatique et parfois aimer les casse-tetes , il ne faut pas se leurrer.

Je te rejoint sur windows 7 , il roxor, j'y croyais pas du tout mais il l'ont fait.

Par contre, je viens de recevoir mes disque durs , je reinstalle ma ptite gentoo , et je suis comme un gamin

qui viens de recevoir ses cadeaux de noel, je regarde le terminal et souris betement devant les lignes de compilation, il est vrai que je suis pas mal atteint ^^

Pour moi , c'est ca l'esprit gentoo   :Smile: 

Passez de bonnes fetes.

----------

## Leander256

J'ai dû arrêter Gentoo pendant un an parce que j'étais trop occupé par mon travail (et mes voyages le week-end) pour avoir le temps de m'en occuper. Je ne te jèterai donc pas la pierre si tu as autre chose à faire que de passer un week-end à récupérer ton système parce qu'une mise à jour d'une bibliothèque système a mis le souk sur ta machine. J'ai mis une Kubuntu, ça fonctionnait très bien jusqu'au changement de version de la distro, mais là n'est pas le problème. Je ne trouve pas que les gens sur ce forum soient particulièrement élitistes, ceux qui sont compétents ont fait des efforts et ils s'attendent à ce que les autres en fassent de même, c'est (à mon humble avis) une des philosophies de la distribution. 

Je ne comprends pas très bien pourquoi tu t'obstines à comparer Gentoo avec Windows sous le seul angle de la "bureautique." Il y a tellement de choses que l'on peut faire avec une Gentoo (ou d'autres distributions Linux, ou BSD) que je trouve ça très réducteur. Il y a trois jours le disque dur de mon portable a commencé à montrer des signes de grosse fatigue. J'en ai acheté un nouveau, je l'ai branché sur le port USB, j'ai créé une partition physique LVM2 dessus et j'ai fait déplacer toutes mes partitions (même celles actives) par le système de l'ancien disque vers le nouveau sans rebooter. Ce n'est pas le genre de choses que j'imagine possible avec un Windows Vista Home Premium (le truc qui était installé de base sur le portable). J'ai installé des machines virtuelles qui sont connectées à un bridge, lequel a accès à l'extérieur via du masquerading, avec un mini serveur DNS et DHCP, là non plus je ne pense pas que j'aurais eu ça avec une quelconque édition basique de Windows. Je n'ai pas envie de faire un inventaire complet de tout ce que je peux faire *sans contrainte* sous Gentoo, mais pour moi le choix est très vite fait. Pour moi tu amènes le débat (?) par un angle de vue hautement subjectif, "ça ne me convient pas donc c'est mauvais."

On pourrait sûrement parler de ta passion pour le développement et de la philosophie du logiciel libre contre celle du logiciel propriétaire mais je me contenterai de ce premier pavé.

----------

## RaX

Moi je ne suis jamais pour freiner les bonnes volontés, mais après c'est vrai que si j'ai choisi Gentoo sur mes machines c'est pas pour faire une install en 2 cliques.

Gentoo c'est le plaisir de construire sa distrib couche par couche, choix par choix etc ...

Elle n'est pas si longue que ça a maintenir car plus on progresse et plus on va vite.

Après chaqu'un sa vision.

Bonne soirée.

----------

## Bio

 *technick wrote:*   

> Tu verra qu'en prenant des responsabilités, tu delegera les problemes techniques à celui qui n'a pas encore compris ce qu'est la vie 

 

Si prendre des responsabilités ça veut dire se réfugier vers Windows au moindre problème sans se poser la moindre question alors c'est que le Principe de Peter tend à se vérifier et je suis bien content d'être un simple architecte dans une entreprise de 30'000 personnes, c'est vrai que dans les PME on sait tout car on a tout vu avec nos milliers de systèmes hétéroclites.

Tu n'as donc vraiment pas compris l'utilité de Gentoo. Si tu veux un OS d'utilisation bureautique et simple à prendre à mains alors oui fonce sur Windows il est mieux en tout points. D'ailleurs, lorsque je veux jouer à mon RPG préféré je ne me fais pas chier à installer Wine je passe sous Windows. Si tu veux un serveur que tu puisses configurer aux oignons il n'y a pas photo Gentoo et la pour ça, Windows ne pourra pas rivaliser.

A quoi est ce que tu t'attendais en installant un Linux? A un système hypra simple à installer tout en étant super complet et te permettant de faire des backups via rsync, supportant le RAID V nativement, ReiserFS, LVM2 et j'en passe? Je crois qu'il est temps de redescendre sur terre... Chaque OS a ses forces et ses faiblesses et c'est à toi de savoir ce que tu en attends. Le beurre et l'argent du beurre comme on dit...

Je ne suis pas un power user de Gentoo (ou autre distrib) comme tu en trouveras pléthore sur ce forum; ceci dit, depuis 3 ans, je maintiens 3 Gentoo : 1 serveur, 1 workstation et 1 laptop : je n'ai jamais eu besoin de réinstaller quoi que ce soit. Il y a eu des mises à jour pénibles (certes) mais rien d'insurmontable à qui voulait bien s'en donner la peine. Les bénéfices que m'apportent mes Gentoo en valent bien la peine, ce qui n'est visiblement pas ton cas, dans ce cas tu as bien raison : Windows est fait pour toi. D'autant que 7even, et la je te rejoins, est une excellente mouture !

----------

## man in the hill

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Un systeme bureautique se doit d'être orienté utilisateur, si il ne l'est pas, il n'a pas de raison d'être. Si la concurence en est ou elle en est c'est bien qu'il y a une raison (et je ne parle pas d'Active directory et autres joyeusetés).

 

Linux a déjà inventé le bureau le plus simple actuellement ici

Tu as moblin aussi qui est en devel ....

Il y aura toujours plus de créativité du côté de l'open source ....

----------

## kwenspc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux a déjà inventé le bureau le plus simple actuellement ici
> 
> Tu as moblin aussi qui est en devel ....
> ...

 

Je suis d'accord en partie avec la dernière phrase (dans le privée, c'est la concurrence forte et/ou de nouveaux marchés à prender qui génère la créativité). 

Sinon linux != ubuntu/moblin, s'il te plaît   :Razz: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *technick wrote:*   Un systeme bureautique se doit d'être orienté utilisateur, si il ne l'est pas, il n'a pas de raison d'être. 
> 
> Ça tombe bien, Gentoo cherche pas à être un système bureautique 

 

Ben fondamentalement, tu peux te customizer ta gentoo pour être un système bureautique, ou même pour autre chose,

tout dépend ce que tu souhaites en faire en réalité.

Le but de gentoo étant de te donner le choix.

Donc je suis d'accord avec toi que çà ne cherche pas spécifiquement à être orienté bureautique puisque que c'est fait pour donner le choix à l'utilisateur.

Je veux pas être méchant mais :

 *technick wrote:*   

> Un systeme bureautique se doit d'être orienté utilisateur, si il ne l'est pas, il n'a pas de raison d'être.

 

Où est ce que tu as lu qu'il s'agit d'un système bureautique ? (ubuntu est plus accés bureautique, et encore le terme bureautique reste assez subjectif...) (en plus de çà c'est une usine à cliquer   :Laughing:  )

On pourrait bien entendu dans le livedvd universal proposer un installeur graphique, qui éxècute pour toi toute les parties qui n'ont pas vraiment d'importances (genre l'unpack du stage, l'unpack du snapshot portage etc...), et qui te demanderait celle qui en ont

(typiquement la personnalisation de ton profile, les CFLAGS que tu souhaites, les USES... et j'en passe).

Il y avait dejà eu quelque chose du genre... mais c'est tombé à l'eau.

Libres à toi de relancer le projet, si tu as tant d'idées (ou pas..)   :Wink: 

PS: si tu trouves gentoo trop compliqué, ou trop difficile, fais te le progréssivement.

passes d'abord par une distro de débutant (on est tous passé par là), puis ensuites fais tes propres choix.

Moi par exemple, j'ai fais :  mandriva (j'ai honte) -> debian -> gentoo

----------

## man in the hill

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sinon linux != ubuntu/moblin, s'il te plaît  

 

J'ai pas saisi là !

----------

## kwenspc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Sinon linux != ubuntu/moblin, s'il te plaît   
> 
> J'ai pas saisi là !

 

Tu parles de projets canonical/ubuntu et tu fais un raccourcis "Linux invente...". 

C'est du gros détail. /me en vieux con tâtillon :]

----------

## Fenril

[troll]Si, Linux est un système bureautique ! Par contre, Windows (ou Apple, au choix), c'est un système bureau(cra)tique.[/troll]

----------

## Oupsman

 :Rolling Eyes:  C'est clair que pour moi, Gentoo comme système bureautique c'est fini : y'a clairement un problème d'interface chaise clavier   :Embarassed:  Je suis donc passé à Seven en 64 bits avec grand plaisir. 

Par contre, comme OS serveur "internet" c'est Gentoo et rien d'autre. Par contre, j'ai pas trouvé de système serveur ayant les mêmes fonctionnalités que WHS donc j'ai du WHS pour sauvegarder tous les PC de la maison. Y compris le serveur sous Gentoo, qui recopie les trucs à sauvegarder sur un partage distant.

----------

## Kevin57

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  C'est clair que pour moi, Gentoo comme système bureautique c'est fini : y'a clairement un problème d'interface chaise clavier   Je suis donc passé à Seven en 64 bits avec grand plaisir. 

 

Ah bon? Pourtant moi je m'en sers exclusivement en bureautique et je n'ai absolument aucun souci... enfin rien d'insurmontable, et pourtant je suis en ~i686...

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par contre, comme OS serveur "internet" c'est Gentoo et rien d'autre. Par contre, j'ai pas trouvé de système serveur ayant les mêmes fonctionnalités que WHS donc j'ai du WHS pour sauvegarder tous les PC de la maison. Y compris le serveur sous Gentoo, qui recopie les trucs à sauvegarder sur un partage distant.

 

BackupPC (que j'utilise chez moi et au taf) ? Ou bacula ?

----------

## Oupsman

Ouais geekounet, j'ai utilisé backupPc pendant un temps, mais on peut pas restaurer un PC en bootant sur un CD. Et la sauvegarde occupe rapidement beaucoup de place.

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ouais geekounet, j'ai utilisé backupPc pendant un temps, mais on peut pas restaurer un PC en bootant sur un CD. Et la sauvegarde occupe rapidement beaucoup de place.

 

Le restore c'est faisable du moment que ton livecd a rsync et ssh, tu customises la commande de restore le temps de l'opération et voilà.

Pour l'espace occupé, je ne vois pas comment tu peux faire mieux que BackupPC... il hardlink les fichiers identiques entre tous les backups de toutes les machines, et il les compresse. Ça bouffe des inodes mais niveau espace disque tu peux pas faire mieux. Après ça dépend le nombre de full/incremental backups que tu configures...

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Si si on peut faire mieux : quand je modifie un fichier de 30 mo pour ajouter 4 Ko, j'aimerais bien que seuls les 4 Ko en question soient sauvegardés. C'est ce que fait WHS ...

 

Psa faux, par contre ça doit être très couteux en temps de backup et restore si ça analyse chaque fichier comme celà. Et je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il y ai un gain suffisamment significatif. Et au prix du TiB de nos jours...  :Smile: 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> PS : oublie pas que moi c'est Windows partout en OS "bureau" ...

 

Ouais mais BackupPC et Bacula les gèrent, pour ça que je les proposais.  :Smile: 

Perso c'est un parc quasi-exclusivement de Debian au taf'  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## Pixys

Bon allez, ça part en sucette alors je vais pas me retenir davantage :

pour un portable récent -> Windows 7 x64

pour la bureautique -> Gentoo (of course)

pour le serveur -> *BSD (qui surpasse Gentoo pour cette utilisation, à mon avis)

Comme ça tout le monde est content et chacun à son compte.

^_^

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Ah ben non Pixys,

J'ai un portable récent sous gentoo qui fait bureautique et aussi server (un simple apache locale) 

Pourquoi devrais-je utiliser windows Sept à la place de Gentoo ? il est où le gain ??

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Pourquoi devrais-je utiliser windows Sept à la place de Gentoo ? il est où le gain ??

 

Pour ms, le prix de la licence.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Ah ben non Pixys,
> 
> J'ai un portable récent sous gentoo qui fait bureautique et aussi server (un simple apache locale) 
> ...

 

Parce que le constructeur de mon portable me fournit les pilotes pour les fonctionnalités un peu exotiques de celui-ci ; parce que le constructeur de la carte graphique fait en sorte que son pilote fonctionne sous windows (sinon il perdrait un tas de clients) ; parce que le même pilote est foireux sous linux (c'est nVidia pour ceux qui n'auraient pas reconnu) ; parce que je trouve que la gestion d'énergie est plus au point sous windows ; parce que je ne travaille pas tout seul au monde et que pour échanger des documents en docx c'est plus pratique d'avoir office et enfin, l'argument de la mort qui tue : ma licence de windows 7 est officielle mais je ne l'ai pas payé.

Évidemment, j'ai essayé une gentoo sur ce-même portable avant de re-basculer sous windows à mon grand regret car je fais aussi du dev web et devoir me taper easyphp c'est pénible sans parler de RoR que je n'ai même pas essayé d'installer.

À part ça je le vis bien, enfin pas trop quand même   :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Tu te renseignes jamais sur le matos des machines que t'achètes avant de le faire ?

----------

## Kazuya

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parce que le constructeur de mon portable me fournit les pilotes pour les fonctionnalités un peu exotiques de celui-ci ; parce que le constructeur de la carte graphique fait en sorte que son pilote fonctionne sous windows (sinon il perdrait un tas de clients) ; parce que le même pilote est foireux sous linux (c'est nVidia pour ceux qui n'auraient pas reconnu) ; parce que je trouve que la gestion d'énergie est plus au point sous windows ; parce que je ne travaille pas tout seul au monde et que pour échanger des documents en docx c'est plus pratique d'avoir office et enfin, l'argument de la mort qui tue : ma licence de windows 7 est officielle mais je ne l'ai pas payé.
> 
> Évidemment, j'ai essayé une gentoo sur ce-même portable avant de re-basculer sous windows à mon grand regret car je fais aussi du dev web et devoir me taper easyphp c'est pénible sans parler de RoR que je n'ai même pas essayé d'installer.
> ...

 

Hello,

bah portable récent aussi et carte nvidia également, certes j'ai un vieux "bug" avec nvidia quand je repasse en tty, sinon le reste ça va impec. Je pense avoir tout mon matériel de reconnu (merci le kernel 2.6.32  :Smile: ) (je n'ai pas testé le lecteur de carte, mais bon ce n'est pas un problème...) 

Qu'est ce qui ne va pas avec ta carte nvidia ? (perso j'ai une gt 240m, vram 1gb)

Bon l'argument des docx ok (d'ailleurs j'ai gardé un boot sur Windows Sept, chose que je ne faisais pas avant, parce que c'est vrai qu'il est bien (le peu de temps à passer dessus)

La gestion de l'énergie ouais linux est un peu à la traine pour ça je trouve...mais bon ma station est rarement sur batterie donc bon ^^

Sinon même sous win7 j'ai monté un WAMP séparé (ne pas confondre avec le package tout près)  (plutôt que d'utiliser le vieux easyphp...) le seul truc qui m'ennuie c'est qu'il n'y a pour l'instant pas de apc (accélérateur php) qui fonctionne avec mais bon je ne pense  pas vraiment en avoir besoin pour l'instant....

EDIT: ce sujet devient un sujet parallèle aux chroniques de geeks   :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Pixys

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Qu'est ce qui ne va pas avec ta carte nvidia ? (perso j'ai une gt 240m, vram 1gb)

 

tout est là Je réessayerai une Gentoo quand les pilotes nvidia auront été mis à jour.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> EDIT: ce sujet devient un sujet parallèle aux chroniques de geeks  

 

en même temps, t'as vu le sujet ?!! C'est le troll de Noël (tout de même, il faudrait un peu innover parce qu'on a pas le cul sorti des ronces).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Au niveau gestion de l'énergie, je trouve Un bon linux plus fin que Windows 7, sur du matos datant un peu : j'ai un portable Dell Inspiron 6400 qui tourne plus longtemps sur batterie avec un linux qu'avec Windows (vista ou 7). Le linux en question est une mandriva, mais bon j'imagine qu'en se sortant les doigts du cul, on doit pouvoir faire pareil sous Gentoo.

 

Linux plus performant qu'un vista niveau énergie, c'est pas dur ; avec Seven "ils" ont fait des progrès ces salauds.Last edited by Pixys on Mon Dec 21, 2009 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tu te renseignes jamais sur le matos des machines que t'achètes avant de le faire ?

 

Bah si mais le problème c'est que le reste de la config est très bien donc j'ai fait un choix...

Tous les soirs quand je me couche je fais une petite prière pour que les prochains pilotes nvidia corrigent le bug.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> Pixys, excuse ma mémoire courte   :Very Happy:   en plus j'avais répondu en dernier à ce sujet...

Il me semble que ton laptop devrait fonctionner, il n'ya pas de raison étant donné que le mien fonctionne (un asus récent également), passe outre l'erreur de xorg.

Pour ce qui concerne l'énergie du portable, il me semble (je n'en suis pas du tout certain hein) que sous Sept, lorsque l'on a a un peu utilisé la batterie et que l'on rebranche sur secteur, le win7 ne fait pas recharger la batterie directement, mais attend un peu (la consomme un peu plus) (pour la durée de vie de la batterie ? il me semble que macos fait déjà pareil....) 

Ça apporte vraiment quelque chose ce procédé ?

----------

## Pixys

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> > Pixys, excuse ma mémoire courte    en plus j'avais répondu en dernier à ce sujet...
> 
> Il me semble que ton laptop devrait fonctionner, il n'ya pas de raison étant donné que le mien fonctionne (un asus récent également), passe outre l'erreur de xorg.

 

Malheureusement je ne peux pas passer outre : Xorg "ne tient pas", je repars en console direct. Ma seule alternative est d'utiliser la puce graphique Intel intégrée. Ça me gêne un peu d'avoir du matériel que je ne peux pas exploiter.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui concerne l'énergie du portable, il me semble (je n'en suis pas du tout certain hein) que sous Sept, lorsque l'on a a un peu utilisé la batterie et que l'on rebranche sur secteur, le win7 ne fait pas recharger la batterie directement, mais attend un peu (la consomme un peu plus) (pour la durée de vie de la batterie ? il me semble que macos fait déjà pareil....) 
> 
> Ça apporte vraiment quelque chose ce procédé ?

 

C'est possible, ce qui m'embête c'est que normalement c'est le constructeur du portable qui code l'algorithme de charge puisque celui-ci peut varier en fonction de la technologie de batterie utilisée. Après, il y a quelques règles qui peuvent permettre de prolonger sa batterie : idéalement, il faudrait charger la batterie quand le portable est éteint (les batteries détestent la chaleur), il semble aussi qu'il ne faille pas trop tirer dessus (genre pas descendre en dessous de 10%). Tous ça dépend de la techno utilisée mais il ne faut pas se leurrer, une batterie ça nait, ça vit et ça meurs (c'est boooo).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Malheureusement je ne peux pas passer outre : Xorg "ne tient pas", je repars en console direct. Ma seule alternative est d'utiliser la puce graphique Intel intégrée. Ça me gêne un peu d'avoir du matériel que je ne peux pas exploiter.

 

Ça me fait un peu penser à mon T400. J'ai une ATI et une intel intégrée. Je suis vraiment content de la carte intel. Jamais eu l'utilité de l'ATI jusqu'à présent. (surtout que niveau conso ça doit pomper un peu plus d'utiliser l'ATI)

----------

## Kazuya

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Malheureusement je ne peux pas passer outre : Xorg "ne tient pas", je repars en console direct. Ma seule alternative est d'utiliser la puce graphique Intel intégrée. Ça me gêne un peu d'avoir du matériel que je ne peux pas exploiter.

 

Bah je ne me souviens plus car je ne me suis pas trop arrêter sur le sujet, mais mon xorg ne tenait pas non plus, mais bon étant donné que je l'utilise avec Hal et que je voulais utiliser kde4, j'ai quand même installé le driver nvidia, copier le xorg.conf qui ne fonctionne pas dans /etc/X11, lancé nvidia-xconfig, puis un petit démarrage de kdm et hop, interface graphique   :Very Happy: .

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est possible, ce qui m'embête c'est que normalement c'est le constructeur du portable qui code l'algorithme de charge puisque celui-ci peut varier en fonction de la technologie de batterie utilisée. Après, il y a quelques règles qui peuvent permettre de prolonger sa batterie : idéalement, il faudrait charger la batterie quand le portable est éteint (les batteries détestent la chaleur), il semble aussi qu'il ne faille pas trop tirer dessus (genre pas descendre en dessous de 10%). Tous ça dépend de la techno utilisée mais il ne faut pas se leurrer, une batterie ça nait, ça vit et ça meurs (c'est boooo).

 

Bon là, perso la batterie elle est retirée, vu que je suis toujours branché sur secteur, mais bon...concernant la vie de la batterie bien sur, mais j'aimerais bien qu'elle tienne un peu quoi...

----------

## Pixys

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   Malheureusement je ne peux pas passer outre : Xorg "ne tient pas", je repars en console direct. Ma seule alternative est d'utiliser la puce graphique Intel intégrée. Ça me gêne un peu d'avoir du matériel que je ne peux pas exploiter. 
> 
> Ça me fait un peu penser à mon T400. J'ai une ATI et une intel intégrée. Je suis vraiment content de la carte intel. Jamais eu l'utilité de l'ATI jusqu'à présent. (surtout que niveau conso ça doit pomper un peu plus d'utiliser l'ATI)

 

On s'éloigne complètement du sujet initial mais après tout, c'est Noël. 

Oui, utiliser la carte graphique à la place de la puce intégrée ça consomme plus (chez nVidia il présente ça avec une fonction "boost"). La question que je me posais c'est quand tu branches un vidéo-projecteur, qu'est ce qu'il se passe ? Dans ma conception du truc j'ai l'impression que le GPU sert pour l'affichage "de tous les jours avec 3D" et que la puce intégrée est utilisée pour la sortie vidéo mais peut-être que je me plante.

----------

## kernelsensei

Comme dit, j'ai jamais utilisé la carte dédiée, mais normalement les 2 font affichage laptop + externe. En tout cas la sortie VGA fonctionne bien avec la Intel.

----------

